# Wrinkles on printed jersey (100% polyester)



## Migsig (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello, 

I just received my 100% polyester shirts from the printer. They’re extremely wrinkled and it’s driving me nuts! I don’t know if they were printed on like this or if this happened with heat dry. Is there anything I can do? I washed in cold water and hung to dry, but that doesn’t seem to work.

please help! Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

post pictures.


----------



## Migsig (Apr 10, 2021)

splathead said:


> post pictures.


----------



## Migsig (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How were they packed? I would stack them on top of each other for a day or two and see if it helps? 

They were definitely not printed while wrinkled. No way to get such tight registration on a wrinkled garment. You would see voids and flaws if they were.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

throw one in a dryer set to low heat for 5 minutes and see what happens

terrible packing job????
send photos to the printer and tell them you will be looking elsewhere for future work


----------



## Migsig (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I tried the washer and dryer, but it didn’t work. I used a steamer (shirt is inside out). Might not be the best thing for the print, but it works!


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

Migsig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my 100% polyester shirts from the printer. They’re extremely wrinkled and it’s driving me nuts! I don’t know if they were printed on like this or if this happened with heat dry. Is there anything I can do? I washed in cold water and hung to dry, but that doesn’t seem to work.
> 
> please help! Thanks


This is caused by too much heat (over-flashing and too high temp in dryer. + Dryer should have forced air.) - Most can't be fixed, but we sometimes spray with water then heat press them.


----------



## jimumfan (Oct 24, 2014)

Lousy job on the packing. These shirts had too much heat and were packed while still hot. If you have a transfer machine around you may be able to quick press them but be very careful or you can ruin the print.


----------



## timreiling (Oct 14, 2010)

Migsig said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received my 100% polyester shirts from the printer. They’re extremely wrinkled and it’s driving me nuts! I don’t know if they were printed on like this or if this happened with heat dry. Is there anything I can do? I washed in cold water and hung to dry, but that doesn’t seem to work.
> 
> please help! Thanks


If they were wrinkled and pressed with heat the wrinkles will never come out. I would take them back before doing anything with them and tell your printer these are not acceptable! If he won't REPLACE them stop payment, tell your credit card Co. or find a new printer. Lessons learned :-(


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

did you pick these up at the printer ( if so did you look at them then ?) or were they shipped ? And if shipped how many days in transit ?


----------

